# Vibrant for freshwater



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

Nobody has used it? I am shocked due to the popularity it has on the reef side. I might have to order a bottle and give it a try


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you know the ingredients? It is probably the same as Algaefix.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I was just looking into it...it says it's 95% cultured bacteria.Algae eating bacteria? If it works,it'd be far better than using a chemical solution.

The site says they are an aquarium service company,and they developed this for their own use,but had so many requests for it,they decided to sell it.


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

The ingredients are:

95% Cultured Bacteria Blend
1% Amino Acids (Aspartic Acid)
0.5% Vinegar
3.5% RO/DI Water 

It worked within 2 weeks in my reef tank removing all hair algae. Within one dose, the weekly brown/green dusting on the glass totally disappeared. I now use it weekly as a maintenance dose. There have been a lot of tests done using different types of algae, viewing the samples under a microscope as the Vibrant was being added. The bacteria does seem to totally consume the algae over time. The only downside so far is that it can only be ordered from one place, directly from the company. I want to try the freshwater version....I just want somebody else to try it first lol.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Interesting product and I was doing some looking on the net to see if there was much info. Seems to be a changing/shifting situation , there. When I first saw your post a few days back, I found their site and prices but they showed out of stock. 
Along with that I also found on both sides as always. Some loved it and some that said it was "snake oil"! Normal for reviews so I deferred and now I look at their site and find no prices and no info on ordering. Meanwhile a check of Amazon and I find it listed but with a massive markup on price. Normal situation , there as well!

https://www.amazon.com/Vibrant-Fres...1486258025&sr=8-1&keywords=vibrant+freshwater

Only four left in stock, so rush right now so you don't miss out! :grin2:


----------



## gunnerthesnowman (May 28, 2016)

Would this work in the same way as Red Sea NO3/Po4 Remover ???


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

PlantedRich said:


> Interesting product and I was doing some looking on the net to see if there was much info. Seems to be a changing/shifting situation , there. When I first saw your post a few days back, I found their site and prices but they showed out of stock.
> Along with that I also found on both sides as always. Some loved it and some that said it was "snake oil"! Normal for reviews so I deferred and now I look at their site and find no prices and no info on ordering. Meanwhile a check of Amazon and I find it listed but with a massive markup on price. Normal situation , there as well!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vibrant-Fres...1486258025&sr=8-1&keywords=vibrant+freshwater
> ...


I actually ordered it direct from their site yesterday so I will try it out as soon as it arrives. I agree, there are reviews on both sides of the fence but they were overwhelming positive, at least on the reef side. The only review I have seen for the freshwater side was on the amazon link you sent me.....and it wasn't good lol.

Bump:


gunnerthesnowman said:


> Would this work in the same way as Red Sea NO3/Po4 Remover ???


Yes it is similar to NoPox (they are both bacterial based) but the types of bacteria are different. I read a comparison between the two products a while back (which I cannot find now) but it stated the similarities and differences.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm sure you have almost as many questions as answers at this point but I am wondering how it will work. Reading about Algaefix, leads me to wonder how it does when the algae dies. Do we have lots of dead debris to deal with creating an ammonia spike or does it work around that point? 
So when/if you do get hands on and learn more about it, please do let us know how it works for you. 
Magic is often invented so maybe it turns out great? If man was meant to fly he would have been born with wings is one that comes to mind! Maybe we are not actually doomed to live in dread of an algae takeover?


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

PlantedRich said:


> I'm sure you have almost as many questions as answers at this point but I am wondering how it will work. Reading about Algaefix, leads me to wonder how it does when the algae dies. Do we have lots of dead debris to deal with creating an ammonia spike or does it work around that point?
> So when/if you do get hands on and learn more about it, please do let us know how it works for you.
> Magic is often invented so maybe it turns out great? If man was meant to fly he would have been born with wings is one that comes to mind! Maybe we are not actually doomed to live in dread of an algae takeover?


Well I can say, when I used it successfully in my reef tank, there is a die off that, for many, caused a cyano outbreak. The directions direct from the company representative is to continue dosing and the cyano will also disappear. I did not have that issue since I made a couple of changes during the treatment period such as wet skimming and larger water changes. I did not experience any increased ammonia or nitrites though.


----------



## gunnerthesnowman (May 28, 2016)

Waters said:


> The ingredients are:
> 
> 95% Cultured Bacteria Blend
> 1% Amino Acids (Aspartic Acid)
> ...




Just ordered some will let you know.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Does anyone know if the freshwater product is the same formula as the reef product? Looking at images of the back of the bottle, it just says "Cultured Bacteria Blend". I'm not a microbiologist, but it would be interesting to know if this bacteria could do as well in freshwater as it does in salt. Most organisms are specialized for one or the other. An example is mangroves: they can thrive in freshwater, but not if they have to compete with other freshwater plants.


----------



## gunnerthesnowman (May 28, 2016)

Bananableps said:


> Does anyone know if the freshwater product is the same formula as the reef product? Looking at images of the back of the bottle, it just says "Cultured Bacteria Blend". I'm not a microbiologist, but it would be interesting to know if this bacteria could do as well in freshwater as it does in salt. Most organisms are specialized for one or the other. An example is mangroves: they can thrive in freshwater, but not if they have to compete with other freshwater plants.




just e-mail them and ask , Jeff replied right away to me .


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

gunnerthesnowman said:


> just e-mail them and ask , Jeff replied right away to me .


I would if I had an algae problem :icon_cool


----------



## gotwins86 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've used it on my reef tank and had good results. Did end up having a major cyano outbreak, but that has pretty much gone away. Search one of the main saltwater reef forums. They have a thread that is 3 months old with over 2600 posts. Mostly positive results.

I've thought about buying the freshwater version and doing maintenance doses, but like OP, couldn't find any reviews for it.


----------



## gunnerthesnowman (May 28, 2016)

Bananableps said:


> I would if I had an algae problem :icon_cool




So why ask! if you don't want the answer


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

if it does not deal with BBA and staghorn, it is non of interest to 99% aquarists. all the other algaes can be handled with ease.


----------



## gunnerthesnowman (May 28, 2016)

dzega said:


> if it does not deal with BBA and staghorn, it is non of interest to 99% aquarists. all the other algaes can be handled with ease.



This is a reply on BBA and Staghorn Algae's




Jeff Jacobson ([email protected]) 


...




































These Vibrant Work on BBA and staghorn algae ??


Thanks
Curtis 



Jeff Jacobson <[email protected]> 













































Reply | 





Today, 4:42 PM


You 


...






































Hi Curtis,


Sorry for the delay. Yes, it will rid both.


Thanks,
Jeff 
UWC


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

Bananableps said:


> Does anyone know if the freshwater product is the same formula as the reef product? Looking at images of the back of the bottle, it just says "Cultured Bacteria Blend". I'm not a microbiologist, but it would be interesting to know if this bacteria could do as well in freshwater as it does in salt. Most organisms are specialized for one or the other. An example is mangroves: they can thrive in freshwater, but not if they have to compete with other freshwater plants.


I would have to assume they are different strains of bacterial, otherwise they would have no reason to market the different products (reef, fresh, etc.). I have starting dosing....I will let everybody know how it goes. I can say after one dose, the green dusting on the glass has disappeared...similar to the first dose in my reef tank.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

So you did get it and are using? Very good. I was put off ordering when it was listed as out of stock. Do appreciate hearing how it works for you.


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

Waters said:


> I would have to assume they are different strains of bacterial, otherwise they would have no reason to market the different products (reef, fresh, etc.). I have starting dosing....I will let everybody know how it goes. I can say after one dose, the green dusting on the glass has disappeared...similar to the first dose in my reef tank.


I'm assuming you got the one for freshwater?


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

PlantedRich said:


> So you did get it and are using? Very good. I was put off ordering when it was listed as out of stock. Do appreciate hearing how it works for you.


Yes, I did receive it direct from the company had have starting dosing....I will keep this thread updated.

Bump:


Mike16T said:


> I'm assuming you got the one for freshwater?


Yes, I purchased the freshwater version...although I have been using the reef version for a few months now with very positive results (on my reef tanks).


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

any update on this?


----------



## gunnerthesnowman (May 28, 2016)

Got mine today , will report back .


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

I dosed 3 times and was starting to see definite improvement as far as the hair algae was concerned.......then I tore my tank down to go a different direction lol. Had nothing to do with the slight algae issue.....had more to do with the upkeep of the plants. They grew much quicker than I had anticipated. I was trimming several times a week. Unfortunately I didn't use the product long enough to give it a valid review.


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

I actually just got a bottle of this and I started yesterday. We will see if it does anything to any algae, my guess is no. I'll be happy if it does though.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Time to revisit this subject? Anybody using it got the first hand knowledge/experience to tell us?


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I have been using it for about a month. So far it doesnt seem to do anything to BBA. It does seem to help with GSA and GDA but no true miracles yet. I did find out RCS do not do well with it. I dosed one of my shrimp tanks and lost about 25% of the RCS in it within 24 hours


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

I think products like that are useless.

If you are having algae issues treat the cause not the symptom. Why are you having algae issues? Too much light? Overstocking? Over feeding? Too many nutrients in the water? Poor tank maintenance? 

Correctly treating algae can take weeks, Identify the cause and deal with it instead of pouring chemicals into the tank, there is no quick cure


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

NickAu said:


> I think products like that are useless.
> 
> If you are having algae issues treat the cause not the symptom. Why are you having algae issues? Too much light? Overstocking? Over feeding? Too many nutrients in the water? Poor tank maintenance?
> 
> Correctly treating algae can take weeks, Identify the cause and deal with it instead of pouring chemicals into the tank, there is no quick cure


Do you even know what this product is?


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Most of us would never complain of having too many different ways to deal with small problems. I think of this as just another potential cure for one of the more vexing problems that I see so many report.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

> Do you even know what this product is?


No I do not and I do not care what its called, adding chemicals to treat algae is pointless unless you treat the root cause.

Just the other day I read a post on this forum where a member used peroxide to treat BBA and basically wiped out all their shrimp and fish.

As you may have guessed I am not a fan of adding chemicals to my tanks, A balanced tank needs nothing but de chlorinated water, I change 50% once a week and my ammonia and nitrites are zero, the only safe level for fish, and nitrates stay under 5.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

So in regards to the fertilizer being natural and the dumping things into the tank thing, I can relate kind of.
I mean The fertilizers we purchase such as EI dry packs and such, I cant actually say those are "organic and non gmo" or something but I will agree in my opinion that I think it is prob. human made. And its classified as a chemical. So I see what you both mean at the beginning. I personally use Seachem right now, but when im done using that im switching to NiloG. I do also agree some fertilizers can be unhealthy for the fish. I see that, especially things like "algaefix" im sure the fish don't like it, IN some way.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Please note that behaving like children is a quick way to find yourselves treated like children.

Don't insult other members, don't start stupid arguments, don't cause drama. This is a plant forum - not your elementary school cafeteria.

We won't clean this thread up again.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

somewhatshocked said:


> Please note that behaving like children is a quick way to find yourselves treated like children.
> 
> Don't insult other members, don't start stupid arguments, don't cause drama. This is a plant forum - not your elementary school cafeteria.
> 
> We won't clean this thread up again.




Wowza. Kind of curious to see what I missed. 

I don't like treating algae with anything myself. I would say listen to people like tom Barr and Denise Wong who say to focus on growing plants and algae will take care of itself. Study tanks that have vibrant growth and little to no algae and try to emulate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

It's been over a month of me treating my tank with it and it has done nothing as far as I can tell, as expected.


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

> It's been over a month of me treating my tank with it and it has done nothing as far as I can tell, as expected.


Hi
Have you found the cause? Eg lighting, overstocking, bad filtration, overfeeding. have you started using co2 or changed the amount you use, have you added new wood to the tank, once you find the cause and fix it the symptom will go away all by itself.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

NickAu said:


> No I do not and I do not care what its called, adding chemicals to treat algae is pointless unless you treat the root cause.
> 
> Just the other day I read a post on this forum where a member used peroxide to treat BBA and basically wiped out all their shrimp and fish.
> 
> As you may have guessed I am not a fan of adding chemicals to my tanks, A balanced tank needs nothing but de chlorinated water, I change 50% once a week and my ammonia and nitrites are zero, the only safe level for fish, and nitrates stay under 5.



This thread isn't about adding chemicals to the tank. It's bacteria. I have a balanced tank that I want set up a certain way. It's 24" deep and I have anubius growing from the substrate to the top. I want to keep it that way. I get GS algae on the top leaves that are bombarded with light. If I reduce the light the plants on the bottom suffer. If I can add a little bacteria (to the billions that are already in the tank) to solve that problem I'll do it. Is there a solution I'm missing that lets me arrange my tank how I want and not have any algae?


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

NickAu said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you found the cause? Eg lighting, overstocking, bad filtration, overfeeding. have you started using co2 or changed the amount you use, have you added new wood to the tank, once you find the cause and fix it the symptom will go away all by itself.




There been no discernible changes to the tank in the period I've been treating it. The tank is more or less stable and only suffers from the normal gda and a small amount of bba. I don't have any string algae so I suppose I can't comment on its effectiveness in those cases. In my personal experience there has been no change to the algae in the tank over the course of treatment.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I would lower lighting


----------

